# [Resolved] Word & Excel open very slow!



## Nov1c3 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

I encounter problem opening Word & Excel (more than 3 min each). At the left bottom corner stating "running virus scan....", but I already uninstalled Norton. Just installed AVG Free edition, but I think that's not the problem. Is there anyway to get rid of Norton registry/ plugins that cause the slowdown maybe? Thank you.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Word & Excel open very slow!*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Please try this:

*Uninstall Norton Using The Removal Tool*

***NOTE: This uninstalls ALL Symantec Products***

Please download the Norton Removal Tool from * here*, right click on the blue link and choose *Save Target as...*, and save it to your desktop.
_Once downloaded please close ALL open browsers, also save any work because this may require a restart._
Go to your desktop and double click on the removal tool.
Click *Next*
Read the *Terms and Conditions* then click *Next*
Type in the letters/ Numbers that you see into the text box. Click *Next*.
Then click *Next* and the tool will start running.
_Once completed you may have to restart your computer._


----------



## Nov1c3 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Word & Excel open very slow!*

Thank you Go 2 Power....well, this is strange! Howcome already uninstalled Norton, still if right click on a document there's an option "scan with Norton"? You mean there's still "leftover" from Norton & Symantec? Wondering if there's a shortcut to prevent virus scan for Word & Excel documents (I never share these files anyways). Appreciate it, and I'll get back to you if the problem persists.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Word & Excel open very slow!*

The problem is mainly with Norton it leaves behind reg files and is quite a pain to remove. But when you use the removal tools it gets rid of the lot.


----------



## Nov1c3 (Aug 19, 2007)

*WORD & EXCEL r now....OK!!!*

I'd like to thank Go To Power who has helped me with the MS Office issues relating to the Norton uninstalled problem. I can access Word & Excess with ease, just seconds to open. Thanks again buddy, God bless you.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

We're glad you resolved your issue, Nov1c3, and we certainly appreciate you took the time to express your thankfulness. I'm sure GtP will be very happy at the news! :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No problems Nov1c3 it was my pleasure. I am glad it worked :smile:


----------

